# what size crate??



## tinkerbelle (Jan 30, 2009)

I have taken your advice and am buying out puppy a crate only thing is what size shall I get I have a cross betewwn bichon frise and cavelier kc so she is tiny and wont grow too big but want her to have enough room in there will a medium crate be big enough for her to grow into???? 

thanks

xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a patterdale terrier x jack russel.
And i got the 30" one - it is big for him admitadely...but it gives him more room and i have covered it in a blanket and put a bed and lots of toys in it... I dont use it for toilet training so there is pleanty of room!!  xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jan 30, 2009)

Thankyou  

Its my first puppy so its all sooo new to me  but very exciting

Thanks xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Smart move Tinkerbelle, you wont regret it. :thumbup:

Have you had some advice on how to use it?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

If you buy a bigger crate it may be an idea to section it so she has just enough room for a bed,otherwise a puppy may use the space around her as a toilet


----------



## Tamsworld (Jan 5, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> If you buy a bigger crate it may be an idea to section it so she has just enough room for a bed,otherwise a puppy may use the space around her as a toilet


Absolutely - this happened with Lizzie and ever since I got her a smaller crate she hasnt had a single accident! :aureola:


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jan 30, 2009)

Not had much advice on using a crate I got the medium one ive put it where her bed was and put her blankets and bed/materess in there and she is ok in there though ive not closed her in there as want her to get used to it first, when I did close the door she went mad going round in a circle so I thought she needed the loo so I went outside with her for half hour no wee or poo lol just running around playing, she asleep now in crate she ok in there but door open. 

She pretty good at going to loo outside but she takes soooo long lol she will think her name is wee wee's lol 

we thinking now of naming her daisy-lou 


xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,
We have a 30" crate for our Yorkie and she has her bed, her food and water dish in there and then she still has enough floor space to lie on the floor if she wanted. She loves her crate and will go in at anytime we want her to. She goes in herself at bedtime and is happy to go in when we go out shopping etc. She feels safe in there and we know she is safe so it's the best thing we have bought. We didn't have one for our last Yorkie who we had for 16 years but we wish we had of done.

Pamela


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

When we let her out we have trained her to sit in her basket until we call her out and then there is no mad dash. We have also taught her that she should sit in her basket while we eat our meals and now when she hears the timer ring in the kitchen she goes straight in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats very clever, Oscar goes wild soon as he hears us coming.

I don't put any food or water in for Oscar just bedding his kong and i got him a microwave heat pad (it was very cold when we got him).

I have a set routing for putting him in it and he settles straight away. If i forget part of the routine he barks a bit.

It's up to you overnight.

I leave a radio on talk and turn all the lights out, It has a blanket over the top to make it more den like for him.

On the first night we just settled him in it about 11 and left him to it with the door shut. 

Think i said before he cried most of the first night, a few times the 2nd and a couple of short protests on the 3rd. Since then good as gold. But that's just my experience. We then got him up at 6. It's a good idea to try and wait until they are NOT barking when you go let them out.

I did put a puppy pad down one end for the first night but he didn't use it so i have never put one in since.

We just gradually moved bedtime earlier and earlier until 10pm and he gets up when we do (6.30-7). Don't really think you can ask for much more.

Make sure you take him straight outside when you let him out (worth carrying him, he will be so pleased to see you he will probably not be able to hold it)

Where are the piccies !!!!!!


----------

